# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  في السلك-بابكر سلك ..ناس الغرب يبكوك وناس الشرق كذلك

## Ehab M. Ali

*بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم في السلك •        ادفن ياعابدين  •        كلو ثواب يا فرده  •        الدايم الله  •        توفي بجنوب افريقيا المغني سيفيو نتسيبي  •        كان مفروض يغني في افتتاح كأس العالم  •        يعني الافتتاح حايكون غدا ساي  •        واحتمال يجيبوا غنايه  •        ده طبعا لو الجو فرض نفسو  •        جوليا الكيب  •        او ساسيتو جوهانس بيرج  •        لكن ميري مانديلا  قالوا حتاااااااته  •        وبتجامل ماماديه  •        وعندها بتاع ساوند ظريف  •        والهايس برضو بتاعت بتاع الساوند  •        يعني بخفض حق المشوار  •        غايتو  •        الله يحضرنا الافتتاح  •        احتمال يغنن في الافتتاح اغنيه (هسبند اوف وايف دلشس جنس دلشنه  ) •        ولو غننها  •        يا هو الافتتاح الباظ  •        ناس جنوب افريقيا ديل بحتوا بحتوا  •        غايتو الله يقدر شرطه امن المجتمع الجنوب افريقي علي اليوم داك  •        شئ جغم وشئ نفخ  •        والعوه تقوم  •        اها  •        وتوفي برضو الاستاذ الرائع الكاتب الدرامي المهول اسامه انور عكاشه   •        تاني مسلسلات في رمضان الا يعيدوها  •        البكتب منو ؟  •        وتوفي كذلك ببورتسودان حسن مازيمبي  •        كان رائعا في حياته مفلسا يشكو لطوب الارض  •        مات مفلسا كما عاش  •        احزننا كثيرا  •        مافي فراش  •        الكشف عند الرشيد  •        عشان الكشف لو ماغطي الرشيد يتصرف  •        يبيع  •        بييييييييييييييع  ياروشا  •        استر العرض  •        ده فراش يا اخوي  •        اللهم لاترنا مكروها في عزيز لدينا يا الله  •        الفاتحه  •        ينتهي العزاء بانتهاء مراسم الدفن  •        سبلناهو  •        المرحوم زاتو الله ريحو من الفلس الكان عايشو  •        رفعنا الفراش  •        نشوف موضوع تاني  •        اها  •        قالوا عدد حكام دوري الابطال ويورو 2012 حايكون خمسه حكام  •        خمسه ديل كتاااااار  •        يعني الا هجين  •        شكيتكم علي الله  •        المعز  •        كان دي الطريقه البرادو كتيره يا اخوي  •        كرونا تلاته وتمنين يا حبه بس  •        الجماعه اتقسموا لي تلاته مجموعات  •        مجموعه تكتب الحكام وما ادراك ما الحكام  •        ومجموعه تكتب عن الاصابات الكتيره وسط اللاعبين  •        لكن ناس رمضان عرفوها بدري  •        كتبوا انو كتير المريخ بفوتهم الدوره الاولي بسبعه نقاط وبعد ده بشيوا الكاس   •        لكن فاتت عليك يارمضان  •        سبعه ماتسعه  •        اقول ليكم بيعوا سادومبا واقلبوهوا طلمبه  •        موقعكم زاتو كلو طلمبات  •        بالمناسبه العباره دي جات في رساله من الرقم 0122279306 •        اها  •        المطره سمعت بالزعيم في مدني وطوالي نزلت  •        البقعدها في السما شنو والمريخ لاعب  •        المطره دايره تضمن مكانها في الاستاد  •        معقوله وارقو يفوتها !  •        تبقي مطره مطرطشه لو فوتت فرصه زي دي  •        المطره دايره تتفرج  •        تتذكروا السنه الفاتت ( البلاعه ) اللعبنا فيها ضد اهلي مدني  •        القالوا ما بتتأجل  •        اول زول وقع الحكم  •        الفاضل ابو شنب بتاع كورة امس ده  •        ياهو زاتو الفاضل الانذر جزيره وزاغ من سادومبا البستحق الكرت الاحمر   •        اعتداء بدون كره  •        واضحه  •        لكن لو طرد سادومبا الدوري بتم كيييييييييييف !  •        في كورة مدني  •        ابو شنب بعد وقع في الحفره ربط ركبتو وقام جاري  •        عشان ما تتأجل  •        تقول لي سبعه نقاط يا رمضان !  •        يكون ياربي الفاضل ابو شنب رفع الكرت الاحمر لي سادومبا بين الشوطين !   •        مابعيده  •        مدام يوسف محمد بتسجل بي مسد كول  •        اها  •        جات لي منير امبده ( عفوا ) منير الانتر  •        سرجها  •        وقعت لي اسامه التهاون مقلوظه  •        برضو سرجها  •        اسلام قالت لي الماعه ديل سراريج !  •        قلت ليها ابدا  •        السراريج صفر وشعرهم ناعم وشنبهم كبير  •        المهم  •        مشكلة الطرف الشمال جننت الناس ديل جن  •        بعد عشره دقائق كلهم لعبوا طرف شمال  •        هليفه جابوهوا من سواكن لحقوهوا الطرف الشمال  •        هليفه والتهاون والانتر وعمر بخيت وكامبوس  •        كلهم لعبوا طرف شمال  •        والشوط التاني تموها مويه  •        تموها بامادو  •        يايوسف  •        اقيف ما تسافر  •        سوق معاك ودخالتك ده  •        امادو ده صغير ما بعرف الدرب  •        كاريكا جاب قون !  •        عليك الله !  •        اصلوا ما معقول !  •        يا عم محجوب  •        بالطريقه دي بوكس 77 فيهو قائم وقبين كتيره  •        ناس حي العرب معانا  •        ودوا الناس الحتانه  •        ياربي بورتسودان حتانتها وين ؟  •        ضرب لي تلفون  •        قال لي المطره عندنا صابه  •        قلت ليهو نحن زاتنا  •        قال لي عندكم صاعقه ؟  •        قلت ليهو لأ  •        جمال سااااااااي  •        قفلت التلفون  •        ضرب لي واحد تاني  •        قلت ليهو المطره عندنا صاااااابه  •        قال لي نحن ليه ماعندنا ؟  •        قلت ليهو بقت بالمحليات  •        محليه مادافعه نقطه ما بتشمها  •        قال كيف يعني ؟  •        قلت ليهو يعني ممكن تلقاها صابه في ارض الحضارات والاحفاد وحدها الاسلاميه   •        بعد كده مافي تاني  •        ببح  •        مادافعين  •        بيييييييييييييييع ياروشا  •        ابو ماسوره خلي الكوره  •        اتلحني عدييييييييييييييل  •        بكتب في العمود سته مرات الكهربا قطعت  •        يعني كل قون بي تلاته قطعات  •        احلي من فوز حي العرب عودة منتدي جماهير المريخ  •        مبرووووووووووووووووووك يا شباب  •        ياسلام علي هلال الحركه الوطنيه  •        لم يفرق بين ابناء الوطن الواحد  •        اخد اتنين في كادوقلي  •        واتنين في بورتسودان  •        خلي ناسو في المدينتين يبكوا  •        يعني ناس الغرب يبكوك وناس الشرق يبوكوك  •        فضل اتنين الوسط  •        اتنين ام درمان  •        عجب  •        غايتو (باك وورد ) وراقو ده ما يفوتكم  سلك كهربا                معقوله ننساك وحي العرب غالب ؟  والي لقاء سلك
*

----------


## kakoool

*ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع يا سلك 
ريحتني في حنان حناني
بس ما كترتا الطعمية ليه 
وانتا يا طلال يوم شكرك ما يجي

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مشكووووووووووور 


                                           اتسلكى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*فعلا فى السلك مبروووووووك للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*شنو يا ود المامون مكان ما امشي القاك
                        	*

----------


## كورموج

*سلك يا ملك 
تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكوووووووووووور يا هوبا وفي السلك دوما وابدا 

..[/URL]
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*شكرا هووووووبة  . 

ننساااااااااااااااااااك كيف . 

*

----------


## طارق الامين

*يا سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ..
مقال زي المقال ...
في السلك ...
يا بابكر سلك ...

متعة ...
                        	*

----------


## الافريقي

*تسلم يا مبدع
انشاء الله اثنين الوسط دى تكون تلاتة 

*

----------


## النجمي

*رائع يا سلك
و مشكور علي النقل يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*لك الشكر ياهندسة
                        	*

----------


## محمد خبير

*تسلم يا ابو اسلام
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكوووور يا باشمهندس !!
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*مشكور ورائع يا سلك
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكراً  يا باشمهندس  وشكراً  للأستاذ سلك0
*

----------


## عاشقه المريخ

*ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااع يسلمو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تسلم يا هوبا يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## عصام ابرهيم

*اتنين في الغرب ......... يبكوك
اتنين في الشرق ........يبكوك
ديل كم ...........      يبكوك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما أظن أقل من أربعة في المفخرة ..........يبكوك
شكراً المشرف العام
                        	*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*تسلم يا سلك
ومشكوووووووووووور مشرفنا
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*متعتنا يا سلك متعك الله بالصحه والعافيه
                        	*

----------


## لؤي عبد المحمود

*وأمدرمان تكون كم ؟
                        	*

----------


## ودالبكي

*مشكوووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## ايداهور22

*في السلك يابكر سلك
تسلم يامان
                        	*

----------

